# REMOTE START 2009 MK5 Jetta



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

What's up fellahs... I have an 09 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T and I neeeeed to put a remote start in it. It's a DSG. I've asked around and no one seems to want to do one, or, even know how most times...
I read an archive on this forum that it is possible to install a general remote start that is actually wired in such a way that my factory key fob will be able to start the car by pressing a set combination of either lock or unlock...
Whether that is the only way, or there is another way, I would really appreciate some input and some know how. My pops is fairly handy and I'm wondering if he and I can pull it off ourselves, or if we need to hire someone...
I appreciate it.
Thanks.
Oh, and would this void the warranty???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It is very possible to do a remote start in a MKV. PITA though if doing it the first time. You will need to have the aftermarket remote to do the remote start functions, I haven't seen anything that will work with the factory key fob. I would STRONGLY recommend having a proper shop do it as it is probably one of the most challenging remote starts I've done in a while. Keep in mind for the immobilizer bypass you will need to lose a key (you can use a valet key) as it will have to be put into a bypass unit called a 556u and put away inside the car.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It is very possible to do a remote start in a MKV. PITA though if doing it the first time. You will need to have the aftermarket remote to do the remote start functions, I haven't seen anything that will work with the factory key fob. I would STRONGLY recommend having a proper shop do it as it is probably one of the most challenging remote starts I've done in a while. Keep in mind for the immobilizer bypass you will need to lose a key (you can use a valet key) as it will have to be put into a bypass unit called a 556u and put away inside the car.

Is PITA = patience is the answer?! That's awesome. Ha. Pops helps me in that area. So I need the 556u... and what you are saying is I also need a remote starter kit that has a remote with lock and unlock features also? The key is bulkie enough, ya know? I was saying that there was an archived article on here, that conveniently now i can't find, but that the guy said you can wire the remote starter wire to the door locks to use the factory key... you'd press a combination of the unlock buttons and the car would turn on. Of course, then you'd have to open the car with the key... Any suggestions? Anyone with success installing on an 09? Sounds like you had success... but what starter to I but for this car? It seems no one wants to install a unit that they didn't also sell...


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

556u? What ois this 1996?lol that car runs off of can bus. Its wayyyyyy easier to do a flcan by flashlogics. You don't even need a second key to program. Those ignition wires are 22ga and suck complete a$$. My 2cents


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

DEI has a canbus interface for these cars to make it MUCH easier. Its not that bad. Also there are options out there to use remote start with factory key fob. 
In order to do so. Do this for me and tell me if it works.
1. go sit in your car and start it.
2. while its running press the unlock button. 
if the car unlocks while its running it can have a add on remote start put in that uses your factory remote. You will basically press lock 3 times in a row and the car starts.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hypa-R 1.8t)*

I went out and turned my car on (break needs to be pressed) and I could not lock or unlock the doors with the car on. I do have vag-com, not sure if there are options to change this??? I want to put two of the IM responses I had on here to add to the discussion, and help me build a clearer picture...
wishuhadmyvw (12:35 AM 12-10-2009): so you need a canmax400 made by express kits to do the door locks, probably a 556u with a extra valet key, and the remote start system. to be honest, my work would probably charge about 450 to do a remote start in that car
and
ShaggysGTI (2:06 PM 12-11-2009): You can. I am an installer at Best Buy, so I will make you aware of what would be going on at said store. If you buy a remote start system from BBY, basic installation is included. You will need a bypass module to bypass your factory immobilizer. What this does is make the car "think" that the proper key is inside the ignition cylinder when it is turning on. As far as using your factory key fob, there is a white/blue wire on the remote start, that wire needs to go to a wire that when you press lock, it sees ground. Then that needs to be set to double pulse. So when you press lock twice on your factory key fob, it remote starts the vehicle. It's do-able, you just need to find a location that can suit to your needs. The only thing you need to get is a single push button remote start system, like the Avital 4111 or 4113. Avital is made by DEI, who also makes Viper, Python, Clifford, and the such.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

Also wondering if this effects my car's anti-theft. If the immobilizer is installed I'm picturing someone poking a screwdriver in my ignition and having a new car!


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Jeffs09Wolfie)*

I would for BBY for several years. Depending on the BBY I wouldn't take your car there at all. If you want reasons why just send me a pm. 
Right before I signed for the navy, I did a 05 and 06 GLI remote start. Both were autopage set ups. I used a DEI can bus deal. Not a 556u. I can find the part # for you tomorrow when they open. 
If you cant unlock and lock your doors you will have to use a stand alone set up. Unless you can change the locks to let you lock and unlock with car running.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Okay, depending on which location, I wouldn't send you to Best Try either... Haha. Not all installers are the same, and it's truely difficult to find the good ones. Check out xpresskit for the bypass module you need, that will be a helpful site and should find you the CANbus module. Also, you CAN use your factory key fob to remote start your vehicle, the problem is that after it has been remote started, it will not unlock your doors, you have to do so with the key. The Avital 4111/4113 are single push button remote starts, and for normal installs you can latch the system to the power unlock wire, so you press the keypad once to turn on the car, and once it's been started press again to unlock the doors. I am unaware if you can integrate this with the factory keyfob. IE: you press lock twice to remote start the car, then you press lock twice again to unlock the car. I just don't know if it would work that way. Personally, I wouldn't suggest doing this on your own vehicle, it's very time consuming, frustrating, and difficult, but doesn't mean it's not possible. If you want, I can give you a play-by-play on the best way to install the system.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Also, the immobilizer bypass only works when the module is being activated by the remote start. It doesn't defeat it completely. I also looked into bypass modules, there is the CANMAX400, DLPK, and XK01 are all available for your vehicle. The CANMAX and XK01 are both systems that would need firmware updates for your vehicle and you don't have the neccessary XKLoader to do so, so your best bet is to do the DLPK.


_Modified by ShaggysGTI at 7:32 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_Okay, depending on which location, I wouldn't send you to Best Try either... Haha. Not all installers are the same, and it's truely difficult to find the good ones. Check out xpresskit for the bypass module you need, that will be a helpful site and should find you the CANbus module. Also, you CAN use your factory key fob to remote start your vehicle, the problem is that after it has been remote started, it will not unlock your doors, you have to do so with the key. The Avital 4111/4113 are single push button remote starts, and for normal installs you can latch the system to the power unlock wire, so you press the keypad once to turn on the car, and once it's been started press again to unlock the doors. I am unaware if you can integrate this with the factory keyfob. IE: you press lock twice to remote start the car, then you press lock twice again to unlock the car. I just don't know if it would work that way. Personally, I wouldn't suggest doing this on your own vehicle, it's very time consuming, frustrating, and difficult, but doesn't mean it's not possible. If you want, I can give you a play-by-play on the best way to install the system.

I worked at bby few a couple years. Going from a full cutstom shop to there was terrible. I wasnt aloud to work on any fun cars. I took a bmw, vw, audi, porsche in I would catch all kinda of ****. They were very small list we were aloud to work on. Due to the head of the bay being a retard and burning down a cadillac. 
I just said no add on with key fob because he would hate walking to the car to unlock it every time.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

That's awesome. Did you ever hear about the Lincoln that had sand in the firewall? If you drill through it, you release the sand, and structurally compromise the vehicle, and total it. I like my job, there is only 2 techs here, myself and one of my best friends who's been doing this for like 5 years. If you need another suggestion, call around to stores and ask if their techs are MECP certified. I'd say a good 70% aren't because it's not required. The only problem I have with this job is I'm not allowed to work on my own car.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

This thread is coming along awesome guys... I'm still confused, and a little irritated that no one around here is willing to do my car. I make take that play by play buddy.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Jeffs09Wolfie)*

Dei can modules suck. With Flashlogics you can custom program them to do anything. And like I said you don't need a extra key and it does the immobilizer bypass oem alarm rearm and disarm upon rem/start. Door locks and everything. I love can bus cars. I did a charger with 5wires. Data 2 data with the audiovox aps687 power ground can hi and can low. Your jetta is easy in a way but its not... I would strongly recomend going to a professional shop and having them do it. Nothing like frying a bcm and paying 1200-2000 to get it fixed!!
And I never heard of that lincoln. Which model was it?


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (no_cash)*

And if you lived in indiana and came by my shop I would give you a 10% discount for having a vw


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_That's awesome. Did you ever hear about the Lincoln that had sand in the firewall? If you drill through it, you release the sand, and structurally compromise the vehicle, and total it. I like my job, there is only 2 techs here, myself and one of my best friends who's been doing this for like 5 years. If you need another suggestion, call around to stores and ask if their techs are MECP certified. I'd say a good 70% aren't because it's not required. The only problem I have with this job is I'm not allowed to work on my own car. 

I worked with a guy that had mecp that couldnt do ****. I am though =P. I hated the cellphone part that was bull ****. 
I read that some were. I was gonna do a Big amp install on one. There is another ford that has that also. Sux that happened to you, that write up call and all would have SUXED to sit in.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_And if you lived in indiana and came by my shop I would give you a 10% discount for having a vw









In NH mang, I wish! Everyone here seems to be lazy and not want to get the job done.
So, help me put the pieces together... would I be better off getting the whole sha-bang installed with aftermarket key fob and alarm and all that, or would I be better off making it work with factory fob. Also, whatever the answer, what is everything I need to buy to make it happen... and then, lastly, if I can't print this isht out and bring it to someone who can do what I ask, and I'm stuck doing it myself, where can I get the instructions and schematics of how to do it CORRECTLY! Ha... without code poppin left and right. I wonder if VAG-COM would help in anyway... I put Chinese made HID's in this biatchhhh with Vag and they work awesome... no one said I could do it, but I did and they are sickkkk.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Jeffs09Wolfie)*

I would do a pager alarm like a aps 920 or a 997! Working off the factory is cool but with a pager you could see if your car is started or see if some1 is breaking into it.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I personally like Viper, if money isn't an issue, the new 5901 is an awesome unit. It's ultimately up to you if you want to do the whole sha-bang, monetarily, and skillset wise. It's not an easy thing to, I won't lie, but with a little understanding, it's not difficult to grasp. Check youtube and see if there is an installation manual. Just so you can see what kind of thing you are up against. I once installed a ReadyRemote system, made by Directed, and aimed at the DIYer. It came with an installation video, you might be able to find it. The P/N on the videois 570-0006.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_I personally like Viper, if money isn't an issue, the new 5901 is an awesome unit. It's ultimately up to you if you want to do the whole sha-bang, monetarily, and skillset wise. It's not an easy thing to, I won't lie, but with a little understanding, it's not difficult to grasp. Check youtube and see if there is an installation manual. Just so you can see what kind of thing you are up against. I once installed a ReadyRemote system, made by Directed, and aimed at the DIYer. It came with an installation video, you might be able to find it. The P/N on the videois 570-0006.

I would perfer to use autopage but, viper smart start lets me use my iphone for my car. So I went viper.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (Hypa-R 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hypa-R 1.8t* »_
I would perfer to use autopage but, viper smart start lets me use my iphone for my car. So I went viper.

I don't even believe what you just said... I have the iphone I can't even believe it works with that?! What exactly will it do? what disctance?! If I wasn't listening before I am now.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.viper.com/smartstart/
Most bby's wont install on jettas. So your gonna be looking at a DEI dealer near you. Give me your area code and I can try and find you some one.


_Modified by Hypa-R 1.8t at 11:39 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Why not on a Jetta?


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_Why not on a Jetta?

Depending on who the carfi install manager is if its not a cheap pos they wont touch it. Also most dont have the skills to even put a radio in a vw. I cant count the burnt out ecus I have had to work with from other BBY's when I was there because they couldnt read to not use a blue wire.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I've never heard of that, but that doesn't mean I don't believe it. I will say I don't like doing newer (and expensive) vehicles.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_I've never heard of that, but that doesn't mean I don't believe it. I will say I don't like doing newer (and expensive) vehicles.

Thats what I perfer to work on. They are alot easier then people think. Also alot harder to break then a 30year old car unless you are just careless.


----------

